# Bored at home- bad weather



## Lez325 (Dec 16, 2021)

So got the macro lens out and photographed my New Watch 

Sony a7Riv and Sony 90mm f2.8 macro lens - natural light from a window

f8 - 1/80th sec iso 2,500 hand held








Les


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 16, 2021)

Nice shot.....


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 16, 2021)

-

You shouldn't sound so desperate being bored
cause you use the time well!


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 17, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> You shouldn't sound so desperate being bored
> cause you use the time well!


Thank you - I do try too   I am bored- this bad weather is preventing me visiting my usual wetland haunts


----------



## jeffashman (Dec 17, 2021)

Nicely done! How did you illuminate it?


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 18, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nicely done! How did you illuminate it?


I would bet my paycheck he used light.     😜  Sorry, couldn't resist. I know, me be such a smert-arse. 

Nice shot ... and watch.


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 22, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nicely done! How did you illuminate it?


Natural daylight in my conservatory


K9Kirk said:


> I would bet my paycheck he used light.     😜  Sorry, couldn't resist. I know, me be such a smert-arse.
> 
> Nice shot ... and watch.


You just lost your paycheck Buddy- natural light only, as a direct or even diffused flash would result in a hot spot or two on the watches glass face 

Glad you like my new watch and the image too Kirk- thank you 


Les


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 22, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> Natural daylight in my conservatory
> 
> You just lost your paycheck Buddy- natural light only, as a direct or even diffused flash would result in a hot spot or two on the watches glass face
> 
> ...


Ummm, natural light _is_ light, isn't it??? I want my $2!!


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 23, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Ummm, natural light _is_ light, isn't it??? I want my $2!!


  Oh I see where you went with this Buddy- $2 in the post 

Les


----------

